# UK telephones



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Can anyone advise me as to whether or not a standard UK telephone can be plugged into the Portuguese telephone socket and still work OK?


Thanks



David


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You need a converter as the socket end is smaller (same as jack that plugs into phone or base) or to replace UK phone jack, would need to look up but if i remember only 2 wires used here


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Best to also grab a UK phone master socket (not a slave socket which has no additional components inside to make the ringer system work) and wire it in for your UK phone.

UK master sockets have six terminals - three each side on two separate blocks. You need to wire the PT line to the middle terminal on each ( Connections 2 and 5).

Just changing the jack or using an adaptor won't work. A UK BT master socket is fifteen pounds in Maplin BT NTE5A Master Socket | Maplin

You should be able to find cheaper if you shop around - or just buy a PT phone !


----------



## The Hog (Mar 8, 2013)

MrBife said:


> Just changing the jack or using an adaptor won't work


Actually it will. You need one of these -
Telephone to RJ11 Adapter | Maplin
I have UK phones and this is what I use with no problem.


----------

